# Seoul Halloween Party Tragedy



## daftandbarmy (29 Oct 2022)

Holy crap, over


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586387099854327811


----------



## brihard (29 Oct 2022)

140+ dead in a crowd stampede/crush… Absolutely unreal.


----------

